# How much do hunt tests typically cost?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I want to get Archer into some tests this year for fun. I've still never seen one run so I'd like to do that first if I can. Do they list them by area? I'm fine with any club, AKC, NAHRA, etc. I want to find the ones closest to home and I know they do a few on Sauvies island each year.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I really enjoy running our 3 Golden's on hunt tests. Below are the two websites I use to find events and hunt test rules. AKC test are a little more challenging so we always start our dogs out on HRC (Hunting Retriever Club) tests. AKC hunt test rules are on the AKC website. Schedules are all available on these sites....you can sort by dates and or locations by state. Sorry I know nothing about UKC as they do not have tests near to us. I think tests cost around $65 per test day. 
Good Luck and have fun...they are really fun and you meet great people
http://huntingretrieverclub.org/
http://www.entryexpress.net/


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Also, does my dog have to be registered with UKC to participate in UKC hunt tests? They're the only event I've found near me.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Also, does my dog have to be registered with UKC to participate in UKC hunt tests? They're the only event I've found near me.


 
No, you don't have too, but to get the title you will need to be registered with UKC with a number.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The less you train the more expensive they get.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> The less you train the more expensive they get.


I'd say that's the same with everything.... :

Here in MI - I believe tests run about $65-70.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

In the central part of the country the entry fees for AKC Tests this year will be the same as last year.

Junior $50 - $60

Senior $60 - $70

Master $70 - $80

HRC Tests in this area are usually a little bit less as they tend not to shoot flyers. NAHRA runs about the same price as the AKC.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

You'll probably enter at the Junior (AKC) or Started (NAHRA) or whatever the first level is in UKC. Some tests have Junior on one of the weekend days and Senior on the other. Many have a Junior test on both Saturday and Sunday (double Junior).

For a double Junior weekend, typical costs:
Gas for round trip to site within 200 miles: $20-$60
Hotel room for 2 nights: $110-$250 (depending on how near you are to a big city and how much of a dive you're staying in.)
Food on the road: $50
Going to the club BBQ on Saturday evening, having a few beers, and getting caught up in the bidding for a shotgun. $300
Vet bill when your dog picked up a dead porcupine while you were airing her between series: $500
Cost of your next puppy when you dropped in on a field trial and decided you had to have a dog that could --- holy cow! How the hell could that dog even see the bird at that distance! --- do the things field trial dogs do: $2,500.

Never mind. You don't really want to know. Just pretend it's nothing but a $60 Junior run.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha ha Kelly that was too funny! Loved the shotgun bidding part


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Bidding on a shotgun sounds fun! ha ha Unfortunately I'm still a poor college student. But that trial will be 10 miles from my house  I can do the entry cost though. We're going to have to start formal training again soon!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Kelly was kinda joking I think? But, that is more real than you might think. Problem is these tests are habit forming, they are challenging and with all the fun people and dogs you meet...what's not to love. 

Be very careful, once you are hooked on Golden's and Hunt Tests you will never be the same....Good Luck


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I know it's a joke  I probably couldn't attend one if I had to stay in a hotel, at least for now. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is the list of AKC test in Oregon last year that were on Entry Express. I believe the Portland tests were all run on Sauvie Island. 
Lower Columbia HRC will run their tests in June on Sauvie. We ran an HRC Finished test there last year, really fun.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ArchersMom said:


> I know it's a joke  I probably couldn't attend one if I had to stay in a hotel, at least for now. I can't wait to get started!


Some events have camping on the grounds, check with the various clubs and see if they're open to you spending the night on the grounds. Then all you have to do is borrow a small tent and a sleeping bag.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I hope there's that many this year. I can attend any tests in Portland or White city


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I think there will be, just keep checking Entry Express for AKC and Hunt Secretary for HRC.
You can check on Lower Columbia HRC's website for training days.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> Some events have camping on the grounds, check with the various clubs and see if they're open to you spending the night on the grounds. Then all you have to do is borrow a small tent and a sleeping bag.


This is a really good idea, also most of the hunt test locations are very near places where you can camp, if it is not available on the actual HT site.

Have fun....dogs love to camp!


----------

